# 8 weeks in progress pic - first cycle



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Thought id post a progress pic of my first cycle. Started week 8 today.

500mg tes e, 100mg var, 50mg proviron.



4 weeks left .....


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Added a lot of mass :thumb:

whats your diet and training like?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

looking good bud, leaner aswell,. how old are you if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Fat said:


> Added a lot of mass :thumb:
> 
> whats your diet and training like?


yep over 20lb ( stone an halve) got 4 weeks left too.

diet's super clean ..... all good fats, complex carbs and high qaul protien. Training has been 5-6 days a week with one rest day. worked my **** off to be honest.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

HJL said:


> looking good bud, leaner aswell,. how old are you if you dont mind me asking.


27 mate.... 28 in dec.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Keep us updated after your 4 weeks is up


----------



## WillP (Aug 25, 2011)

good work mate, v impressive!


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Fat said:


> Keep us updated after your 4 weeks is up


will do bud. hoping to hit the 14stone mark then come pct drop half a stone to maintain my perf size.


----------



## LennyST8 (Oct 3, 2010)

I would be chuffed with that mate.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

WillP said:


> good work mate, v impressive!


cheers mate.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

well done mate, would you provide a breakdown of your training and macros please?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

these kids with theri gear ehh...

good going man good luck for the rest of it.


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

Impressive!

Could you post what a typical day's food looks like?

How tall are you?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Did you do any cardio or have an active lifestyle?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thats an awesome first cycle gain, alot of quality and no shyt, well played


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, I'd be happy with that mate !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well done mate, this is what happens when things are done right mate !!!


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments lads.

Am just shy of 5 "11.

Cardio, none. Didn't see the point when am trying to bulk up. Plus when I added the var the pumps am getting from just walking to work is crazy. I scream my head off in the gym it gets that bad.

-i have however been doing kettlebells and loads of shaggin.. Haha.

Plan after my cylce is to maintain my eating and training through pct, might pop some clen and some cv to lean me out further.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

and those steds have a tanning agent in them too haha

Good work


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

what make is the var and Proviron ?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

looking good there buddy, well done


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

added a lot of mass on them pecs you seem to be doing very well


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Really good gains, i wish i had made the effort to eat clean on my last bulk, would have saved me the grief of having to do a 12 week cut! 20lbs is very good in 8 weeks will be interesting to see your progress in the next 4 weeks!


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha, yeah the tans the reminace of 2month mt2 cylce and 2 weeks in 45 degree heat in egypt.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> what make is the var and Proviron ?


Pure gear, tes from egypt.


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

What are you eating on a typical day?


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Good going mate, gains are really good!


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

N-Moo said:


> What are you eating on a typical day?


morning - 100g of oat with protein shake

mid morning - tin of sardines

afternoon - 2 chicken breast with brown rice or 200g beef with hummus or 2 tins of tuna w/ veg

mid afternoon - red kidney beans and mozzarella cheese

PrWO - Protein shake and added BCAA's.

WO - Peri matrix shake (ive dropped this over recent weeks due to the dextrose and malto i take)

PWO - Banana / 35g dextrose and 35g Maltodextrin with BCAA's

Evening Meal - chicken or beef (either lean mince or rid eye / sirloin) with broccoli, brown rice or hummus.

Bed - 50g of oats with protein shake. ( had to add the oats as i kept waking up through the night - found out my blood sugar was dropping, and the oats have helped me sleep better)


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent...well done,you know exactly what yer doing!


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Excellent...well done,you know exactly what yer doing!


agreed.... pretty awesome... I'm 8 weeks in too and this thread has made me feel a bit gutted! LOL.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

N-Moo said:


> agreed.... pretty awesome... I'm 8 weeks in too and this thread has made me feel a bit gutted! LOL.


how come dude ?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Great gains mate well done


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

Vinney said:


> how come dude ?


think i've gained size but not leaned up much.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

N-Moo said:


> think i've gained size but not leaned up much.


you take any adex ?


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

yup. half a tab every three days.

I've never been naturally super lean though.... had 10% bf before but **** it was hard work. Gonna run some albuterol after my pct to see if i can reveal some of my hard work


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah i think thats what it will be ... am naturally toned anyways .. i suppose my genetics have played a part.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

gained another 1lb this week ... not immense, but gain never less.. Cant wait to start cutting ..... this eating is boring me now and costing me a small fortune.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Have you done PCT yet?


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Fat said:


> Have you done PCT yet?


no ...3 weeks on cylce left, then a 2 week gap before i start pct.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice result mate...see a definite increase in chest and delts in the pics

Whats the purpose of the proviron if you dont mind me asking?

Mo


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Very impressive gains bro..well done shows what can be done when doing it right. Keep it up!


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome results mate


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Nice result mate...see a definite increase in chest and delts in the pics
> 
> Whats the purpose of the proviron if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Mo


I believe it increases sex drive.


----------



## tko (Sep 29, 2011)

nice work buddy


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Great progress there!


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

proviron is used for libido and mood.

however both are starting to tail off a little now ....


----------

